# Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath



## Schleien-Stefan (13. November 2005)

Hallo!

ich suche fürs Angeln mit dem Gummifisch (Kopf 14 - 28g, Gufi 10 - 15cm) in grossen Flüssen eine passende Rute. Hatte jetzt vor kurzem eine Aspire von Shimano in der Hand (270cm, 20-50g) die mir sehr gut gefallen hat. Die Lesath von Shimano ist natürlich extraklasse, kostet halt auch entsprechend. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Geräten, an denen er mich teilhaben lässt? ;+

Oder eventuell auch andere Ruten die ihr empfehlen könnt?|kopfkrat

Ich brauche dazu dann auch noch eine passende Rolle, Twinpower 4000 war angedacht. 

Wäre echt nett, wenn jemand den einen oder anderen Hinweis geben kann. Mit dem passenden Gerät macht Angeln einfach noch mehr Spaß... #6

Danke schon mal für eure tips!:m

CU SS


----------



## darth carper (13. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Bei der Preisklasse immer etwas Handgebautes.
Da kannst du dann das Gesamtkonzept der Rute nach deinen Wünschen gestalten.

Ist ja kein Geheimnis: ich empfehle die Harrison VT.


----------



## duck_68 (13. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Mir wäre das WG von 20 - 50 Gramm zu leicht, ich fische eine SH Diaflash 300XH mit 50 - 100 g WG. Damit habe ICH ein besseres Gefühl zum Gufi.

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## darth carper (13. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Die Aspire und Lesatz gibt es ja auch in der XH - Version.
Trotzdem lieber etwas handgefertigtes.


----------



## duck_68 (13. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aspire und Lesatz gibt es ja auch in der XH - Version.
> Trotzdem lieber etwas handgefertigtes.




Ich weiß#6  aber Dank meiner Diaflash stehe ich nicht mehr vor einer Kaufentscheidung...|uhoh: |uhoh: 

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## mad (13. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Preisklasse immer etwas Handgebautes.
> Da kannst du dann das Gesamtkonzept der Rute nach deinen Wünschen gestalten.
> 
> Ist ja kein Geheimnis: ich empfehle die Harrison VT.




hi und hallo,
ich kann mich nur darth carper anschließen für gufi eine harrison und für deine wünsche gleich den neuen blank die VHF von harrison.noch leichter und schneller.
hatte die aspire für mich zu weich für gufi,aber eine super rute zum wobbler fischen.
gib mal unter suchen Harrison ein und viel spaß beim lesen!!!:l 

gruß mad


----------



## melis (13. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Ist die Lesath oder Aspire nicht handgefertigt? Steht doch so im Katalog, aber vielleicht wisst ihr ja mehr? Nicht immer ist das geschriebene richtig.


----------



## mad (13. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

,ach und ganz vergessen!!!

bei der harrison reicht dir spielend die twinpower 2500.
willst doch spaß haben beim fischen und dir nicht einen 45er oberarm holen,einseitig schaut das immer sommer auch doof aus!!!:q


----------



## darth carper (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Irgendwo ist bei jeder Rute was handgefertigtes.
Ich meine damit aber eine Rute die nach deinen Wünschen was Beringung, Grifflänge, Rollenhalter, Ringbindungen etc. angeht, bei einem Rutenbauer gefertigt wird.


----------



## MiCo (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Fische im Hafen gern mit meiner Aspire H (2,70m; 20-50g). Dann allerdings auch nur Köpfe bis 17g, Shads bis 10cm und dort wo wenig Strömungsdruck vorherrscht. Für schwere Köpfe, größere Gummis oder das Fischen im Strom solltest Du aber dann lieber die Rute noch ne Nr. stärker wählen. Mit der XH bist du dann auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## rainer1962 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

naja was soll ich denn sagen. Jeder kennt meine Einstellung zur Gufie Rute, ne Harison VHF, auf Dich angepasst!!!!!! Ne geile Rute!!!!! Ich fische die mit ner RED Arc 4000er Serie und mit ner Taurus 2500er Serie, ich bin so begeistert, dass ich bald ne zweite habe, glaub mir einmal gefischt, nie mehr was anderesa, übrigens du kennst Fanatic Rods????? Das sind Harison-Blanks!!! Nur bei Eigenbau wesentlich günstiger und besser als ne Aspire!!!!


----------



## til (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



> fürs Angeln mit dem Gummifisch (Kopf 14 - 28g, Gufi 10 - 15cm)


Gufi 15cm = 50g 
Bleikopf 28g
Macht zusammen runde 80g. Das solltest du bei der Auswahl der Rute auf jeden Fall berücksichtigen! Ein WG von 20-50 wirkt da etwas dürftig.


----------



## Trolldoc (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Hallo,
du solltest dir mal die QUANTUM CRYPTON ZANDER von Jörg Strehlow ansehen. Die ist 2,85m und hat ein Wurfgewicht bis 65g. Seit gut einem Jahr fische ich mit dieser Rute in der Elbe, dazu eine Quantum Energy PTi 30 bespult mit 0,15mm Fireline oder 0,17mm Spiderwire, ich kann nur sagen:m ein Traum. Wurfweiten über 100m sind damit kein Problem und man hat immer den direkten "Draht" zum fisch, die Rute überträgt jeder zupfer von Zander und Co.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				Trolldoc schrieb:
			
		

> ..Energy PTi 30 bespult mit 0,15mm Fireline oder 0,17mm Spiderwire, ich kann nur sagen:m ein Traum. Wurfweiten über 100m sind damit kein Problem..



also die Aussage *"Wurfweiten über 100m"* halte ich für leicht übertrieben 
Generell habe ich nichts gegen die Rute, dennoch lautet ja die Überschrift dieses Threads etwas anders & somit darf es für ihn sicherlich ein oder zwei Ligen höher sein.
Ich schließe mich dennoch den Vorrednern an & empfehle Dir den Harrison VHF Blank. Auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick als schwieriges Unterfangen scheint, sich eine Rute basteln zu lassen .. ich würde diesen Schritt gehen & eine kleine Wartezeit dafür in Anspruch nehmen, denn danach weisst Du, was Du hast !  Ein astreines Rütchen gespickt mit nem strammen HARRISON Blank !!!

basti


----------



## BeeJay (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Da es noch recht wenige Testberichte über die Lesath-Ruten gibt, kann ich dazu nichts sagen.

Ich besitze aber die Aspire 270H und bin von dieser Rute begeistert. Man sagt ihr zwar eine gewisse (aber nur leichte) Kopflastigkeit nach, was in Kombination mit einer 4000FA (Technium, Twin Power, wers mag auch Stella) absolut kein Thema ist. 
Der Blank ist schnell und straff genug, um sie bedenkenlos als GuFi-Rute einuzsetzen, stundenlanges Jiggen ist kein Problem. 

Von den Erfahrungen her kann ich MiCos Aussage nur unterstreichen. 
Die GuFi Standardgröße von 10-12cm mit 8-22gr-Köpfen läßt sich super fischen und der Anschlag kommt auch auf größere Distanzen ausreichend hart duch. 
Für höhere Ködergewichte (z.B. 15cm-GuFis und/oder starke Strömung) greift man besser zur XH-Version, die erfreulicherweise jetzt auch erhältlich ist. 

Es gibt natürlich auch Alternativen zu Shimano, aber das ist schlicht eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. #6 


			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur bei Eigenbau wesentlich günstiger und besser als ne Aspire!!!!


...was (bei gleicher Qualität - Blankeigenschaften, Fuji Lowrider, Rollenhalter,...) noch zu beweisen wäre. Und der "Custom-Rutenbauer" will ja auch noch etwas verdienen. 

Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Ruten z.B. im Hause Shimano von irgendwelchen Schimpansen zusammengestellt und gebaut werden. Deren Rutenbauer denken sich in Sachen Qualität und Handling offenbar auch was dabei... :q 
Da man Angelruten nicht wirklich "vollautomatisch" herstellen kann, ist immer eine Menge Handarbeit notwendig und ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht im Ernst, dass euer "Custom"-Blank aus besseren Herstellungsprozessen stammt, als z.B. die Blanks einer Aspire, oder dass "der" Rutenbauer die Wicklungen und Lackierungen (in ähnlichen Schichtdicken) noch haltbarer hinbekommt. 
Gut - der Glaube versetzt ja bekanntlich Berge... :q

Was die Qualität von Ringwicklungen, Lackierung, Handteilen, Rollenhaltern usw. angeht, stehen diese "Ruten von der Stange" IMHO den Handgebauten in nichts nach - außer eben in der Möglichkeit, sich die Blanks, Ausstattung (Ringe, Farbe des Lackes, Art der Zierwicklungen, ...) selbst zu kombinieren.
Wer das unbedingt braucht, oder auf Unikate steht, soll es eben machen. 

Ich würde mit die Aspire 270H auf alle Fälle wieder kaufen. Den Qualitätsunterschied zu einer sogenannten "Custom"-Rute (bei der man sich natürlich die Komponenten selbst aussuchen kann), muss mir erst noch jemand beweisen. 

BeeJay


----------



## til (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Was für "Handgebaut" spricht ist meiner Meinung nach vor allem, dass die Grifflänge tatsächlich auf den eigenen Körperbau, resp die Bedürfniss abgestimmt werden kann. Bei der Beringung würde ich auch davon ausgehen, dass shimano das richtig hinkriegt.


----------



## Trolldoc (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> also die Aussage *"Wurfweiten über 100m"* halte ich für leicht übertrieben
> Also unseren Sportplatz habe ich mit ordentlich Durchzug überschmissen, mag ja sein das der nur 80m ist, aber da bin ich weit drüber raus. Kommt ja auch immer drauf an, wie schwer das Gewicht ist, mit 10g und Gegenwind schafft man diese Weiten wohl kaum|supergri. Ansonst stimmt es, dass wohl nur eine der Beiden Extraklasse-Ruten in Frage kommt, wollte halt nur...erstens mein Senf dazugeben und zweitens eine im meinen Augen sehr gute aber günstigere Alternative anbieten. Sorry wenn ich da ein wenig am Thema vorbei bin.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				Trolldoc schrieb:
			
		

> wollte halt nur...erstens mein Senf dazugeben und zweitens eine im meinen Augen sehr gute aber günstigere Alternative anbieten. Sorry wenn ich da ein wenig am Thema vorbei bin.


*
NO PROBLEM* ​


----------



## rainer1962 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				Trolldoc schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> du solltest dir mal die QUANTUM CRYPTON ZANDER von Jörg Strehlow ansehen. Die ist 2,85m und hat ein Wurfgewicht bis 65g. Seit gut einem Jahr fische ich mit dieser Rute in der Elbe, dazu eine Quantum Energy PTi 30 bespult mit 0,15mm Fireline oder 0,17mm Spiderwire, ich kann nur sagen:m ein Traum. Wurfweiten über 100m sind damit kein Problem und man hat immer den direkten "Draht" zum fisch, die Rute überträgt jeder zupfer von Zander und Co.


 
mit verlaub.......
1oom bei dem Tackle da hättest du in der Klasse Weltrekord beim Casting!!!!!! 100m sind so lang wie ein Fußballfeld!!!! nur mal so als Vergleich!!!!
Die Quantrum pti ist zudem überteuert ca 160€ und zu schwer 360gr. Die Red Arc kostet ca 90€ und wiegt nur 310gr. Die Qauntumrute ist ausserdem mindestens 3 Klassen schlechter als ne Harison VHF!!!! Ausserdem von der Stange. Glaub mir gerade wer viel mit Spinnrute unterwegs ist, merkt jedes Gramm Gewicht. Bei einem Eigenbau ist die Rute zudem noch auf den jeweiligen Angler abgestimmt! und somit optimal ausgewogen, nur so ist ein ermüdungsfreies fischen über ein paar Stunden möglich! Denn nur wer fit ist kann konzentrier angeln um die Bisse erfolgreich zu verwerten!!!! Dies betrifft übrigens auch die Faulenzertechnik.


----------



## Case (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				til schrieb:
			
		

> Was für "Handgebaut" spricht ist meiner Meinung nach vor allem, dass die Grifflänge tatsächlich auf den eigenen Körperbau, resp die Bedürfniss abgestimmt werden kann.



Das wäre für mich auch der einzige Grund mir eine Rute bauen zu lassen. Mittlerweile fische ich haupsächlich mit einer 2,4 meter Rute die ein meiner Körpergröße (1,80 ) entsprechendes Handteil hat.  Der Griff endet mit dem Ellbogen. 
Für Köder im beschriebenen Bereich würde ich meine Kev-Pike von Sportex nehmen. 

Case


----------



## rainer1962 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

@ meridian,
sorry ich war beim tippen kurz weg 
hast recht ist ne günstige Alternative!

@ Beejay
ich sag ja nicht dass Shimano mist produziert. Sind schon tolle Ruten was die bauen, nur eine Eigenbau hat halt da die bekannten Vorteile


----------



## darth carper (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Das eine Harrison günstiger als die Aspire zu bekommen ist, halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich.
Ich hatte die Aspire H auch und halte sie für eine sehr gute Rute zum Fischen mit kleineren und mittleren Gufis, das ist gar keine Frage.
Die Harrison ist aber noch ein Stück besser, weil der Blank einfach besser ist.
Über die Komponeneten und die Qualität der Verarbeitung braucht man bei Shimano sicher keinen Vergleich zu scheuen.
Trotzdem hat man eine Rute von der Stange, die nur wenig billiger ist als eine Handgefertigte.
Ich persönlich fische z.B. mit Gufis nach der Profi Blinker Methode. Daher habe ich das vordere Griffstück bei der Harrison länger gewählt. Bei der Shimano lag ich immer mit der Hand auf dem Blank. Auf Dauer war das unangenehm.

Die Blanks von Harrison kommen übrigens aus England.


----------



## rainer1962 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Trolldoc was war denn das für ein Gewicht???? ich nehm mal an nur ein Blei ohne Gummi!!


----------



## BeeJay (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Das Argument mit der Handteillänge ist auf alle Fälle berechtigt.


			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Beejay
> ich sag ja nicht dass Shimano mist produziert. Sind schon tolle Ruten was die bauen, nur eine Eigenbau hat halt da die bekannten Vorteile


|supergri 
Ja, schon klar. Es fiel mir nur auf, dass immer, wenn nach GuFi-Ruten gefragt und Shimano ins Spiel gebracht wurde, sofort von den üblichen Verdächtigen mit den "Selbstgebauten" gekontert wird. :q

Gegen diese Ruten hab ich absolut nichts, ich hab selbst eine "Custom-Made" - allerdings ist das ne Feederrute. 

Die Möglichkeiten sind in Sachen Selbstbau/Rutenbauer schon sehr vielfältig, nur stellt sich stets die Frage, ob das für den aktuellen Fall wirklich notwendig ist.
TL,

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*


was ist denn nötig Bee Jay?????
dann würden wir nicht über ne Aspire Lesath oder Hatison diskutieren, sondern über ne Yad Quantum Balzer oder sowas!!!
Immerhin stehen hier Summen von, was kostet die lasath 460€ ?? im Raum, von daher ist es nötig sich damit zu beschäftigen ;-)
wie gesagt habe selbst ne Antares, Aspire, Kev Pike, gefischt....alles feine Rütchen naja die Kev passte dann doch nicht ganz sie war mir zu Kopflastig. Als ich aber meine Harison erhielt.............einfach ein Traum. Ich geb ja zu ohne das Board würde ich auch ne Aspire oder Lesath fischen, weil ichs einfach nicht anders kennen würde und als "grobmotorischer Handwerker" könnt ich keine eigene bauen. Wie gesagt, Shimano sind schon Spitzenruten und wenn man den Blank auch noch selber aufbaut wer weiß.......bei ner eigenbau Harison hat man halt noch eine rute die ein absolutes Einzelstück darstellt. Wir sind doch alle auf sowas ein wenig stolz oder????


----------



## Trolldoc (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Trolldoc was war denn das für ein Gewicht???? ich nehm mal an nur ein Blei ohne Gummi!!


 Auf dem Sportplatz habe ich nur mit eimen Blei geworfen, klar das man mit Jig und Gummi nicht diese Weiten schafft. Fische sonst mit 21g Ern köpfen und 8-10cm Kopytos und komme meiner Meinung nach recht weit raus. Aber wie gesagt ich wollte halt nur eine günstige Alternative anbieten und ärgere mich schon dieses getan zu haben, da man ja anscheinend nur mit dem nötigen "Kleingeld" mitreden kann und billig Ware von der Stange eh nur Schrott ist. Es ist ja wohl sonnenklar, dass Handgebaute Ruten eine Klasse für sich sind und auch drei Ligen höher spielen, aber wie schon geschrieben, habe ich wohl etwas am eigendlichen Thema vorbei geschrieben und entschuldige mich nochmals!!!!!! Werde mich mal lieber raushalten und mit meiner überteuerten "Blei-Rolle" sowie meiner "Stangenware" weiter Zander Fangen, auch wenn ich dann am Abend Affenarme habe und total erschöpft vom schleppen meines "tackels" bin.


----------



## darth carper (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

@Trolldoc

Niemand hier, auf jeden Fall gilt das für mich, schätzt jemanden geringer ein, nur weil er keine Harrison oder Shimano fischt.
Selbstverständlich kann man auch mit günstigeren Ruten schöne Fische fangen. Mir fallen da spontan auch ein paar Ruten in der unter 100€ Klasse ein, welche sehr gut sind.
Aber der Fragesteller hat hier eindeutig nach Ruten in der Aspire-Kategorie gefragt und da sollte man Gleiches mit Gleichem vergleichen.
Erstens spielen diese Ruten wirklich in einer anderen Liga und zweitens geht es dabei nicht nur um den praktischen Wert der Rute.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				Trolldoc schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Sportplatz habe ich nur mit eimen Blei geworfen, klar das man mit Jig und Gummi nicht diese Weiten schafft. Fische sonst mit 21g Ern köpfen und 8-10cm Kopytos und komme meiner Meinung nach recht weit raus. Aber wie gesagt ich wollte halt nur eine günstige Alternative anbieten und ärgere mich schon dieses getan zu haben, da man ja anscheinend nur mit dem nötigen "Kleingeld" mitreden kann und billig Ware von der Stange eh nur Schrott ist. Es ist ja wohl sonnenklar, dass Handgebaute Ruten eine Klasse für sich sind und auch drei Ligen höher spielen, aber wie schon geschrieben, habe ich wohl etwas am eigendlichen Thema vorbei geschrieben und entschuldige mich nochmals!!!!!! Werde mich mal lieber raushalten und mit meiner überteuerten "Blei-Rolle" sowie meiner "Stangenware" weiter Zander Fangen, auch wenn ich dann am Abend Affenarme habe und total erschöpft vom schleppen meines "tackels" bin.



da ist aber einer schnell eingeschnappt 
Fühl Dich doch nicht gleich angegriffen ! Niemand macht Tackle von der Stange schlecht, wenn es nicht treffende Gründe dafür gibt !
Es ging nur eben, wie Du selbst erkannt hast, in diesem Thread um eine etwas hochwertigere Rute, die der Eröffner gerne haben möchte. 

Das hat in DIESEM Fall eventuell auch etwas mit Kleingeld zu tun, dennoch darfst Du auch gerne mitreden, wenn Du dieses nicht oder nie investieren würdest.

Entschuldigen brauchst Du Dich bei niemandem !!!

Und im Notfall kann man eigenes Geschriebenes auch wieder ganz einfach löschen !

Einzig & allein die 100m Story, wird Dir hier niemand abnehmen !
Aber selbst das ist kein Problem, denn verschätzen tut sich jeder mal ! 

mfg
basti


----------



## Trolldoc (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> @Trolldoc
> 
> Niemand hier, auf jeden Fall gilt das für mich, schätzt jemanden geringer ein, nur weil er keine Harrison oder Shimano fischt.
> Selbstverständlich kann man auch mit günstigeren Ruten schöne Fische fangen. Mir fallen da spontan auch ein paar Ruten in der unter 100€ Klasse ein, welche sehr gut sind.
> ...


 
wie schon gesagt, den Fehler des verfehlten Themas nehme ich doch voll und ganz auf mich. Sorry, sorry, sorry, sorry!!! Ich wollte auch nicht Behaupten, dass teure Ruten = gute Ruten sein müssen, ich wollte auch keinen persönlich angreifen..um Gottes willen...nur hatte ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass gleich alles schlecht ist, wenn man keine Handgebaute Rute hat. also noch mal: ich entschuldige mich bei allen und wer gerne den Beweis für die Wurfweiten haben möchte: Sonntag 27.11.05 15:00 Uhr TSV-Sportplatz 21423 Winsen


----------



## Trolldoc (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

So jetzt reicht es ich werde sofort mit Maßband und Angel zum Sportplatz fahren...bin ja schon selbst am zweifeln|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

trolldoc 
klar ist dass der Haken und das Wissen des Anglers den Fisch fängt, kein noch so teures High tec Tackle allein bringt den Fisch an den Haken, wir wissen auch dass Du das gut gemeint hast und mit Verlaub Du hast ja recht in deiner Gerätezusammenstellung!!!!!!!!! Es ist durchaus recht gutes Gerät dass du da fischst. Und die Quantum Energie ist bei Gott keine schlechte Rolle!!!!!!  Die Entschuldigung nehm ich allerdings nicht an denn die war garnicht von nöten ;-) ich find es gut wenn du dich hier einbringst einem Anfänger oder für lower Budget würde ich auch keine Highend Geräte aufschwatzen wollen, sondern was preiswertes, wohlgemerkt nichts billiges! und in diese Klasse (Preiswert) gehört nun mal die Strehlow. Sie hat durchaus ein sehr gute PL Verhältnis und ganz ehrlich ob dus glaubst oder nicht, manchmal wenn ich Bock habe, nehm ich meine uralte Quick Finessa und die alte Lerc Spinnrute und geh wieder mit dem Gerät fischen. oder ne alte Nottingham mit nem 8m Glasfaserprügel von DAM und geh vom Ufer aus auf Zander mit Köfi schleppen glaub mir es macht auch Spaß mit dem Gerät was zu fangen. Und es erfreut mich wenn ich an langen Wintertagen meine alten  Ruten hervorhole und sie pflege. wie gesagt wir wissen dass du nur einen guten Rat geben wolltest.


----------



## rainer1962 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

naja die Wurfweite nur mit einem Blei kann schon sein wenn du Rückenwind hast


----------



## Trolldoc (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

@ Rainer, sehr schön den geantwortet, danke .


----------



## BeeJay (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn nötig Bee Jay?????
> dann würden wir nicht über ne Aspire Lesath oder Hatison diskutieren, sondern über ne Yad Quantum Balzer oder sowas!!!
> Immerhin stehen hier Summen von, was kostet die lasath 460€ ?? im Raum, von daher ist es nötig sich damit zu beschäftigen ;-)


Nun, du hast mich falsch verstanden.... 

Man legt beim Rutenkauf den Preisrahmen fest und sucht sich im Endeffekt dann die Rute anhand ihrer Eigenschaften in Bezug auf die angestrebte Angelart aus und nicht weil sie das Flaggschiff z.B. von Shimano oder sonst einer anderen Firma sind. 
Am besten, man schaut nur auf die Eigenschaften, nimmt alle preislich in Frage kommenden Ruten in die Hand und kümmert sich erstmal nicht um den tatsächlichen Kaufpreis oder den Markennamen.

Die der Auwahl zugrundeliegenden Kriterien sind quasi alle schon genannt worden:
Preissegment, Länge der Rute/des Vorgriffs/des Handteils, Wurfgewicht, Schnellkraft, Gewicht und Härte des Blanks, Art des Rollenhalters, Beringung,... 

Vom Handling her: generelle Wurfeigenschaften mit den zu fischenden Ködern in Kombination mit der dazu passenden Rolle(ngröße). Die Transportlänge (einteilig/zweiteilig/dreigeteilt) ist auch eventuell eine Thema.

*Das* sind die Kriterien, nach denen man eine Rute auswählt und wenn es (wie in meinem Fall) kein oberes Preislimit gibt (Hauptsache Preis/Leistung stimmt), dann landen manche Kunden (wie ich) eben bei ner Aspire, andere eventuell auch bei einer handgebauten Custom-Rute, die man auf die eigenen Wünsche abstimmen kann. Handgebaut ist vollkommen in Ordnung, passt aber gerade eben mal für <3% der Rutensuchenden. 

Nur...
Für mich ist eine Angelrute ein absoluter Gebrauchsgegenstand, kein Statussymbol, auch keine "Bindung" fürs Leben und schon gar kein kein heiliger Gral. 
Sie muss zu meiner Angelart und zu mir passen, ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben und fertig. Passt sie nicht mehr zu meinen Bedürfnissen oder gibt es eine passendere Rute wird die "Alte" durch die neue Rute ersetzt. Keine Sentimentalitäten, es ist nur eine Rute. #6 

Ich hab manchmal so das Gefühl, dass beim Kauf bzw. dem Auftrag an den Rutenbauer weniger die tatsächlichen Bedürfnisse im Vordergrund stehen, sondern eher der Wunsch, mehr oder weniger ein Unikat zu besitzen - um dann mit Recht darauf Stolz zu sein (oder dem Selbstmord nahe, falls man das Ding mal schrottet). :q
Wenn eure Rute für euch der Traum schlechthin ist, ok - genehmigt. #6 

Darauf bezog sich meine vorherige Aussage. 
Die Auswahl an sehr brauchbaren Serienruten ist eigentlich groß genug - wenn man dazu noch über Importeure oder direkt per Bestellung in fremden Ländern wie den USA und Japan "wildert", fast unendlich - und meist immernoch günstiger als solch ein "Unikat". Stichworte wären z.B. Kistler und Loomis.

Von daher stellt man sich mir zwangsläufig die Frage: 
Pimp my rod? Really? 

BeeJay


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

So, dann will ich auch mal was schreiben, eure Antworten auf meine Frage waren ja sehr vielfältig und interessant...

erst mal Danke für die vielen Tips! #6

es stimmt schon das eine handgebaute Rute nicht von der hand zu weisende Vorteile hat. Was mich jetzt hier interessiert:

1. was kostet der Spaß?
2. Woher bekomme ich die Ruten

Habe mal kurz im Netz gesucht, als erstes CMW gefunden. Bei denen muss man aber schon nicht schlecht latzen. Das soll aber nicht das primäre Problem sein. Meine Fragen: Muss ich da hinfahren, damit man die passende Länge zu meinem Arm festlegen kann? Wenn man schon so einen Aufwand macht soll es ja dann auch richtig gemacht werden, sonst kann ich ja doch wieder eine Rute von der Stange nehmen. und wie lange dauert sowas? Hatte hier von Jürgen Obermaier gelesen, baut der auch auf Bestellung?

Di restlichen "Zutaten" bei Shimano sind ja vom feinsten, mit solchen Ringen usw liege ich da sicher bei handmade auch deutlich über 500€, oder?

Das solche ruten nicht mehr sinnvoll sind steht ausser Frage, aber einen primären sinn macht mein cabrio auch nicht... :m

Freue mich schon auf eure kommenden Antworten!

CU Stefan


----------



## darth carper (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Frag mal bei Rutenbau Brüggemann in Emsdetten nach. Der hat ein gutes Preis - Leistungsverhältnis.
CMW ist gut, preislich aber im Apothekenbereich anzusiedeln.

Ausmessen kannst du dich selbst, vor Ort geht das aber besser.
Besonders wenn man die Farbe der Ringwicklungen oder die Ausstattung wählen will.


----------



## rainer1962 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

@ Beejay
naja ich geb dir ja schon recht! Auch für mich ist sie ein Gebrauchsgegenstand ich suche die Rute ebenfalls für mich nach den Bedürfnissen der "Fischtechnik" aus. Gerade deshalb hab ich mir eine bauen lassen, weil ich nicht 100%ig mit Stangenruten zufrieden war. Dass ich dann noch ein Unikat habe, hat mich umso mehr gefreut. Das war dann halt noch die Zugabe, obwohl ich micht nicht erschiesse oder so wenn ich sie schrotte. Ich würd mich genauso ärgern wenn ich ne Aspire oder ne Kev Pike am Arsch machen würde. Ich will die Rute zum fischen und nicht fürs Wohnzimmer, da kommts halt mal vor dass sie einige Schrammen abkriegt. Noch lebt sie ja, aber ich hab mir vorsorglich schon ne neue bestellt, um sofort Ersatz zu haben, falls mir sowas passiert.
Was Kistler usw. betrifft hab ich auch schon importiert ich war mit den Blanks durchaus zufrieden aber halt nicht was die ausgewogenheit betrifft. Mag sein ich bin da sehr penibel. Fast schon krank in der Beziehung!!!! Mich stört dann jede noch so winzige Kleinigkeit! Ich geb dir aber vollkommen recht, der Markt bietet schon etliches.


----------



## mad (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Das eine Harrison günstiger als die Aspire zu bekommen ist, halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich.
> Die Blanks von Harrison kommen übrigens aus England.



hi darth carper,
da muß ich dich leider enttäuschen.
jede harrison die ich bis jetzt für die AB-boarder gebaut habe war vom preis weit niedriger als eine shimano aspire.#6 
wenn du so viel ausgibst was eine aspire kostet dann bekommst du eine harrison mit fuji gold cermit ringe bei mir.:m 

gruß mad


----------



## magic.j (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Hi Leute,

hast du vielleicht schon an die Skyblade Adrenaline oder die Blinkeredition gedacht?fisch selber die selbe Rute und bin einfach nur begeistert davon,schön schnelle Rute,die unendliche Power hat und man kann eine große Palette an GuFis fischen,einfach Sagenhaft.

MFg
magic.j


----------



## mad (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

#d 





			
				magic.j schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> hast du vielleicht schon an die Skyblade Adrenaline oder die Blinkeredition gedacht?fisch selber die selbe Rute und bin einfach nur begeistert davon,schön schnelle Rute,die unendliche Power hat und man kann eine große Palette an GuFis fischen,einfach Sagenhaft.
> 
> ...




hi,
hab die blechpeitsche ist ja die gleiche wie die adrenalin und auch die twisterpeitsche (will nicht protzen baue einfach zu gerne ruten), aber eine schnelle rute ist das nicht zum vergleich einer harrison.und noch dazu ist die rute schwer und kopflastig.
wenns nach mir geht bitte jetzt nicht wieder 100 seiten über die blechpeitsche oder adrenalin.#d 

gruß mad


----------



## rainer1962 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> hi darth carper,
> da muß ich dich leider enttäuschen.
> jede harrison die ich bis jetzt für die AB-boarder gebaut habe war vom preis weit niedriger als eine shimano aspire.#6
> wenn du so viel ausgibst was eine aspire kostet dann bekommst du eine harrison mit fuji gold cermit ringe bei mir.:m
> ...


 
kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## melis (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> hi darth carper,
> da muß ich dich leider enttäuschen.
> jede harrison die ich bis jetzt für die AB-boarder gebaut habe war vom preis weit niedriger als eine shimano aspire.#6
> wenn du so viel ausgibst was eine aspire kostet dann bekommst du eine harrison mit fuji gold cermit ringe bei mir.:m
> ...


 
Darf ich fragen was du dafür verlangt hast? Bei ungefähr gleicher Ausstattung versteht sich.
MFG


----------



## mad (14. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich fragen was du dafür verlangt hast? Bei ungefähr gleicher Ausstattung versteht sich.
> MFG




hi,
sicher kannst du fragen aber einen preis für eine harrison bekommst du dann nur über pn.#6 
sie sind auf alle fälle billiger wie eine aspire haben aber auch fuji sic ringe usw.

gruß mad


----------



## darth carper (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

@mad

Du meinst also komplett mit Korkgriff und Griffform meiner Wahl und Fuji SIC Beringung für unter 270€ bzw.mit Gold Cermet für 270€?
Wenn ja, dann schick mir doch eine PN, es könnte sein, daß wir dann ins Geschäft kommen.
Der Blank steht schon bei mir zuhause!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



> ...was (bei gleicher Qualität - Blankeigenschaften, Fuji Lowrider, Rollenhalter,...) noch zu beweisen wäre. Und der "Custom-Rutenbauer" will ja auch noch etwas verdienen



Also wers nicht glaubt hier mal ne Beispielrechnung: 
Die Harrison-Blanks stehen den Shimano garantiert nicht nach und sind für ca 100-130€ zu kriegen.
Fuji Lowrider (auf der Aspire sind meines Wissens nur Alconites drauf, keine SIC) sind so unter 60 Dollar zu kriegen der Satz. also ca 50€ mit Versand (In Gold Cermet kostet der Ringsatz ca 90€)
Nen Fuji Rollenhalter mit Holzspacer um 16€
Und 40cm Standartkorkqualität sind auch schon für unter 20€ zu bekommen.
Fehlt noch Garn, nen Windingcheck, ne Hakenöse, der Lack und der Abschlussknauf, so man den überhaupt haben will. Da kommt noch nen 10er zusammen.
Also Summe der Einzelteile: ca. 200-220€ für Selberbastler! Für Händler und Profis weniger. 
Also noch genug Platz zum Verdienen. Trotz individueller Grifflänge, Farben nach Wunsch und Möglichkeit bessere Qualität (Kork, Ringe) zu verbasteln

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## darth carper (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Die Harrison Blanks sind sogar noch günstiger zu bekommen, man muß sich nur genau umsehen.
Trotzdem ist der Aufbau selbst noch kostenintensiv. Eine Aspire bekomme ich jetzt schon für 270 (XH - Modell). Da wird es beim normalen Rutenbauer schwer.


----------



## Gunni77 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Hallo

Ich brauche für nähstes Jahr auch noch ne anständige Gufi-Rute und hatte auch mal an Shimano, speziell Antares oder Aspire gedacht. Aber seit ich dieses Thema lese habe ich so eine Stimme im Ohr, die flüstert: Harrison.....fang an, Ruten zu bauen....Harrison.....oder lass sie dir bauen.....Harrison.....
Ihr seid schuld.....:m , jetzt muss ich nachdenken.....

Gruß


----------



## rainer1962 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

gunni,
eine der süßesten Sünden ist es.......................
...........sich.................
ne Harison zu erlauben...........

wie gesagt habe bald drei!!!!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Die Entscheidung ist gefallen!

Vielen Dank für eure rege Teilname an diesem Thread!

Ich habe mich jetzt entschlossen, mir eine Harisson bauen zu lassen! Die Vorteile einer handgebauten Rute haben mich hier überzeugt, und preislich macht das auch keinen Unterschied mehr, über den es sich zu reden lohnt!

Selber bauen traue ich mich nicht so recht, aber vielleicht sollte ich das auch mal anfangen...

Ich werde euch berichten, sobald ich das gute Stück in Händen halte!

Freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind!!!#6#6

Also, Danke noch mal für die vielen Tips, besonders Rainer1962 und natürlich Mad!

CU Stefan


----------



## Rausreißer (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Moin Gunni77,
ich will ja den wahren Experten der Harrison-Fraktion nicht reinreden,
aber als gute Gummifischrute zum Zanderangeln, mit einem 12-24 gr. schweren Jigkopf, mit einem 8-12 cm langen Gummifisch gibt es von Shimano/Harrison nichts was meinen Ansprüchen genügen würde.
Mein Tip: Schau mal nach den Henk Simonz, Quantom ......,
oder nach Tips von Uli Beyer was gute Tipps zum Zanderfischen angeht.
Die genannten Shimanoruten sind nach meiner Meinung alle zu weich zum erfolgreichen Zanderfischen mit dem o.g. Köder.#c 
Aber natürlich kann man auch damit Fische fangen.


R.R.


----------



## magic.j (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

@Mad,

über die Harrison kann ich nix sagen,aber hab ja auch gute Sachen über sie gehört,naja vielleicht kann ich mal mit einer Probefischen,andere bekannte Fischen gerne mit einer Ferrox von Century oder ner Hexagraph,die auch net ganz so schlecht sind,aber wie gesagt,das ist alles Ansichtssache und kann man net so generell sagen,kommt immer auf die Gewässer etc. vor.
Ehrlich gesagt mag ich die Shimanos net so arg,naja aber das ist ja wie gesagt Geschmackssache.
Nochmal zu der Harrison,wenn ich eine wollte,dann eine mit dem alten T800 Blankl,der soll wirklich optimal gewesen sein.


Mfg
magic.j


----------



## bolli (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Hallo R.R.,
auch ich kann zur Harrisson nix sagen, aber das


> Mein Tip: Schau mal nach den Henk Simonz, Quantom ......,
> oder nach Tips von Uli Beyer was gute Tipps zum Zanderfischen angeht.
> Die genannten Shimanoruten sind nach meiner Meinung alle zu weich zum erfolgreichen Zanderfischen mit dem o.g. Köder


 stimmt nicht! 

Ich habe z.B. die Antares AX H, die Henk Simonsz Softbait und auch die UB Spezial. Die Aspire kenne ich auch. Für die von Dir genannte Köder- und Gewichtsklasse sind die Shimanos optimal, nix zu weich! Die UBS ist dafür zu schwer, mit der fischt man am Besten Köder von 15 cm bis 25, die Henk S. hat ihre Stärke im Bereich 12-16 cm. Wobei die zwei echte Besenstiele sind, der Drill von Normalfischen macht damit keinen großen Spaß. Mit den Shimanos schon. Und eine vernünftige Köderführung und Bisserkennung hast Du mit denen auch. 

Für Gummis ab 15cm würde ich Dir allerdings nicht widersprechen. 

P.S. Auch Uli Beyer nimmt für die genannte kleine Köderklasse nicht die UBS


----------



## melis (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

NAJA vielleicht hat eine Harrison die Aspire abgehängt bei schweren Ködern, aber die Lesath mit Sicherheit nicht, hatte die zwar nur im Laden in der Hand nicht beim angeln, aber was das für eine Rute ist: unglaublich!!!


----------



## mad (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> NAJA vielleicht hat eine Harrison die Aspire abgehängt bei schweren Ködern, aber die Lesath mit Sicherheit nicht, hatte die zwar nur im Laden in der Hand nicht beim angeln, aber was das für eine Rute ist: unglaublich!!!




hi,
mit der "alten" t800 meinst du die VT-spin und den blank gibt es immer noch.
hatte heute auch die LESATH mal in der hand,super schöne rute und zum fischen bestimmt auch ein traum, genauso wie der preis ca.450.-€.
glaube wenn viele schon eine handgebaute rute zu teuer ist dann werden sie bestimmt sich nicht eine lesath kaufen.#c 

und für @
ich baue aus spaß und hobby spinruten und immer auf der suche nach "der" perfekten rute.
und die ruten die ich hier für die AB-boarder baue verlange ich nur die materialkosten, der bau selber ist umsonst.verlange nicht mal eine anzahlung,
und sollte man mit meiner arbeit nicht zufrieden sein dann kann man die rute mir wieder zurück schicken.#6 

gruß mad


----------



## BeeJay (15. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Also Summe der Einzelteile: ca. 200-220€ für Selberbastler! Für Händler und Profis weniger.


Mag ja sein. Ich denke aber, dass es beim Bau einer "Custom"-Rute auf die (Sonder)Wünsche des Kunden ankommt und nicht darauf krampfhaft Geld zu sparen. 

Rutenbau bleibt für mich eine zusätzliche Herausforderung und Erweiterung des Hobbys Angeln, ist aber sicher keine Notwendigkeit, um mit der optimalen "Bewaffnung" am Wasser zu stehen.

Es kann ja sein, dass man wirklich unter den Straßenpreis einer Aspire (und der liegt mittlerweile teilweise unter 250€) kommen kann. Ob die erwartete "bessere Performance" der Custom-Rute bei Wurf und Handling (objektiv betrachtet) wirklich eintritt, sei einmal dahingestellt. 

Wenn jemand von einer Spezialanfertigung überzeugt ist - warum nicht? :m 
Dann ran an den Speck und selbst werkeln oder eben bauen lassen.
Ob das bei dem breiten Angebot an guten (Serien)Spinnruten wirklich notwendig ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. :q

BeeJay


----------



## darth carper (16. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

@Rausreißer

Eine Harrison ist zu weich?
Hast du eine solche Rute überhaupt schonmal in der Hand gehabt?


----------



## melis (16. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> mit der "alten" t800 meinst du die VT-spin und den blank gibt es immer noch.
> hatte heute auch die LESATH mal in der hand,super schöne rute und zum fischen bestimmt auch ein traum, genauso wie der preis ca.450.-€.
> glaube wenn viele schon eine handgebaute rute zu teuer ist dann werden sie bestimmt sich nicht eine lesath kaufen.#c
> ...


 
Auch eine Lesath wird nicht ewig 450€ kosten. Und da es die Harrison schon eine ganze weile gibt wird man sich wohl eher dafür entscheiden. Ein bischen mehr wird man für die Lesath immer geben müssen, aber was kostet denn die Harrison mit den gleichen Ringen wie die die Lesath hat? Und das gewicht kann eine Harrison auch nicht mehr unterbieten. Schließlich wiegt die Lesath komplett nur 30-60gramm(je Wurfgewicht) mehr als der reine Blank einer Harrison.


----------



## darth carper (16. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Es geht ja nicht nur um das Gewicht der Rute, sondern hauptsächlich um die Aktion. Gerade beim Gufi-angeln ist die doch das wichtigste.
Da ich die Lesath nur aus dem Katalog kenne, kann ich mir über die Aktion kein Urteil bilden. Optisch ist die Rute sicher ein Traum.
Die Harrison ist aber genau das was ich von einer Gufi - Rute erwarte, für knapp die Hälfte des Preises.
Da machen es die neuen Ringe, die bei der Materialeinsparung günstiger als ein Standard - Sic - Ring sein müßten, auch nicht.
Die Lesath kaufte ich mir zum leichten Spinnfischen, weil Harrison da nichts adäquates anbietet. Aber auch da bietet Shimano mit der Aspire ein erstklassiges Konkurrenzprodukt aus dem eigenen Haus.


----------



## rainer1962 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Naja was solls Schleien Stefan hat sich ja jetzt entschieden und ne spitzen Wahl getroffen. Nur mal just for Info:
Jan Gutjahr und fanatic Rod kennt ja jeder von euch...das sind Harison Blanks!
Jetzt möchte Schleie ja auch noch ne Rolle. Anstatt der Twin Power empfehle ich Dir für weniger als die Hälfte des Preises die Red Arc, die in keinster Weise der Twin unterlegen ist eher überlegen. Die Red kann man durchaus mit den Flaggschiffen von Shimano, Tica, u.Co vergleichen.
guckst Du hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61738&highlight=spinnrolle und ist zudem noch leichter als die Twin.


----------



## BeeJay (16. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht ja nicht nur um das Gewicht der Rute, sondern hauptsächlich um die Aktion. Gerade beim Gufi-angeln ist die doch das wichtigste.


Um die Diskussion möglicherweise abzukürzen...

Macht doch mal bitte jemand ein Foto der auf den Harrisonblank aufgebauten Rute unter Belastung (natürlich mit Angabe des angehängten Gewichtes). 
Dann kann sich jeder zumindest einmal ein Bild von der Biegelinie und Rückgrat machen.
Wäre zumindest mal mein Vorschlag zur allgemeinen Weiterbildung und würde sicher auch andere Boardies interessieren. #6 
Immer nur drauf zu beharren, dass Harrison-Blanks klasse sind, bringt uns nicht weiter. #h

BeeJay


----------



## darth carper (16. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Stimmt! 
Da hast du recht. 
Wenn es bei uns nicht in Strömen regnete, ginge ich gleich nach draußen, um die Fotos zu machen.
Vielleicht ist es morgen besser, dann könnte man das nachholen.


----------



## BeeJay (16. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Thx, das wäre mal was, vielleicht könnt ihr mich ja eventuell bekehren - schau-mer-mal... 

BeeJay


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann ja sein, dass man wirklich unter den Straßenpreis einer Aspire (und der liegt mittlerweile teilweise unter 250€) kommen kann. Ob die erwartete "bessere Performance" der Custom-Rute bei Wurf und Handling (objektiv betrachtet) wirklich eintritt, sei einmal dahingestellt.


Das bezweifelst Du doch nicht im Ernst?    
Beispiel Sportex: Die Blanks sind klasse, der Aufbau mit (für mich) zu dünnen Korkgriff, viel zu langem Untergriff und diesem bescheidenen konischen Obergriff ist einfach grottig. Das viele Leuts die Ruten nicht mögen, ist klar. Daran ist aber der Aufbau schuld. 

Eine optimale Performance ist nur mit Adaption an den Werfer möglich und der Unterschied ist gigantisch gegenüber einem ungepaßten Griff.
Das ein Mittelwert im Handel so lala für viele paßt, heißt noch lange nicht, das es gut ist, sondern eben nur lala.
Ich baue jedenfalls so langsam jede Rute im Handgriff um, weil so einen Schrott von der Stange könnte ich beim täglichen Angeln nicht ertragen.



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Macht doch mal bitte jemand ein Foto der auf den Harrisonblank aufgebauten Rute unter Belastung (natürlich mit Angabe des angehängten Gewichtes).
> Dann kann sich jeder zumindest einmal ein Bild von der Biegelinie und Rückgrat machen.


Saugute Idee!  #6                                          


Und noch was @all:
nach der "vergeigten" Penn-AB-Edition Rute habe ich mal eine AB-Selbstbaurute in Sammelbestellung und Spezialausführung vorgeschlagen, z.B. eine Harrison VHF (oder VT).
Äußert euch auch mal dazu, ein Rutenbaukurs für alle wäre doch auch was schönes, die Zeit ist auch gerade passend! :m 

Vielleicht können wir natürlich auch alle bei mad eine Harrison bekommen, dann hätte er aber gut zu tun die nächsten Jahre! :g


----------



## DAN (17. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

@Angeldet

Hi,

vielleicht ne dumme Frage:

Wie lang ist das optimale Griffstück einer Rute (bis zum Ellenbogen ??)
Und wie kürzt du die Ruten? Geht das mit jeder Rute?

Denny


----------



## rainer1962 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Hey Dan
die Länge des Griffstücks kann man nicht pauschalisieren. Das ist vom Angler abhängig, das ist ja der Vorteil bei Eigenbau!


----------



## darth carper (17. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Sportex baut Ruten mit so langem Griff, damit die nicht noch kopflastiger werden als sie es ohnehin schon sind (besonders auffällig bei der Kev - Serie).

Die Rute könnt ihr euch alle gerne bei mad bestellen, aber erst wenn er mit meiner fertig ist!

Die richtige Länge des Griffs hängt von der Unterarmlänge ab. Ich würde den Griff unterhalb des Schraubrollenhalters so wählen, das er ein paar Zentimeter über den Ellenbogen hinausschaut.
Außerdem hängt es auch von der Technik ab. Ich fische mit Gufi wie die Leute von Profi Blinker, d.h. ich klemme mir die Rute unter den Arm. Da muß der Griff ein bißchen länger sein.
Leute die so fischen wie z.B. Uli Beyer kommen auch mit einem kürzeren Griff zurecht.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



> aber was kostet denn die Harrison mit den gleichen Ringen wie die die Lesath hat? Und das gewicht kann eine Harrison auch nicht mehr unterbieten.



Die Lesath kommt mit diesen Ringen:
http://shop.mudhole.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.173/it.A/id.11706/.f
Welche auch nicht Teurer, sondern Billiger sind als die normalen Titanium-Sic in entsprechender Grösse:
http://shop.mudhole.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.171/it.A/id.1890/.f
http://shop.mudhole.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.171/it.A/id.1899/.f
Aber mal ehrlich, ich weiss nicht, ob ich mir die einbeinringe an ner Spinnrute wirklich einbauen wollen würde, zumal der 025er der Grösste der Serie ist....

Und das das reine Gewicht im Gegensatz zur Balance bei ner Spinnrute nicht viel aussagt, brauche ich Spinnfischern wohl kaum zu erklären. In den 90ern gabs schonmal son Leichtbauwahn mit entsprechend unrobusten Rutenblanks.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## darth carper (17. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Geht es bei solchen Ruten denn tatsächlich noch rein um die praktische Bedeutung.
Ich denke ein bißchen Statussymbolund die Freude am Besonderen ist doch hauptsächlich der Grund solche Ruten zu kaufen.
Wen interessiert da der Preis der instabilen Einbeinringe oder der möglicherweise bruchanfällige Blank?


----------



## rainer1962 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

@ darth
sicher irgendwo ist es ein bißchen Statussymbol aber es intressiert mich doch hauptsächlichdie praktische Bedeutung, also was nützt mir solch tolle Rute wenn die Ringe wie bei der Lesath Einbeinig sind, das käame mir nie auf eine Gufirute, beim UL spinnen ja aber niemals da wo ein WG bis zu 80gr, gefordert ist.
Wie Gerätefetishist schon sagt, bei einer ausgewogenen Rute kommts auf ein paar gr mehr nicht an.


----------



## darth carper (17. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Das ist ja auch meine Meinung.
Die Lesath ist bei dieser Beringung sicher ein absoluter traum fürs leichte Spinnfischen.
Mit entsprechender Beringung wäre sie wahrscheinlich als Gufi Rute auch nicht leichter als eine Harrison. Es ging Shimano auch glaube ich nicht darum eine praktische Rute zu bauen. Sonder die Zielrichtung ging eher dahin etwas besonderes auf den Markt zu bringen, was leichter ist als alees bisher dagewesene.
Das zeigt doch auch schon das Transportrohr aus Carbon, was ja nun wirklich kein Mensch braucht.


----------



## squirell (27. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Mir geht es absolut ähnlich. Gott sei Dank habe ich ein gutes Verhältnis zu meinem Angelhändler und Vereinskameraden. Dieser stellt mir die genannten Shimano-Ruten: Lesath 270 20-50 und 50-100g zum Testen zur Verfügung.

Bisher habe ich nur gewobbelt, aber möchte jetzt auch richtig gufieren und dabei nicht am falschen Ende sparen.

Zum Wobbeln nehme ich die Illex-Ashura 270 und vom Boot die Lesath 210, beides klasse Ruten.


----------



## Seebaer (28. November 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				Schleien-Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> ich suche fürs Angeln mit dem Gummifisch (Kopf 14 - 28g, Gufi 10 - 15cm) in grossen Flüssen eine passende Rute. Hatte jetzt vor kurzem eine Aspire von Shimano in der Hand (270cm, 20-50g) die mir sehr gut gefallen hat. Die Lesath von Shimano ist natürlich extraklasse, kostet halt auch entsprechend. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Geräten, an denen er mich teilhaben lässt? ;+
> 
> ...


 
Hallo.

mir persönlich wären die Ruten zu schwach. Habe die Pro Spin85 von Dream Tackle eine Super Rute. Beiehen über Angelsport Gerlinger. 
Kostet die 2.70 lange  59.90 und die 3.00m lange 69.90

Gruß  

Seebaer    <°)))))>><


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

Sie ist da!

ich habe mir von mad eine Harrison bauen lassen, die jetzt bei mir angekommen ist. Ich war mit der Rurte jetzt 2 mal raus, jeweils aber leider nur 45 Minuten. Insofern ist mein Eindruck noch nicht so vertieft, das ich abschließend urteilen könnte, bisher nur soviel:

Die Rute ist der Hammer! :q:k:q:k:q:k

Liegt super in der Hand, ist genau so aufgebaut wier ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Ich muss sagen das ich wirklich beeindruckt bin, wie super mad das hinbekommen hat! Könnter bisher noch nix sagen, was mir negativ aufgefallen ist. Bei den beiden bisherigen Versuchen konnte ich 2 Hechte verhaften, hat also auch gut geklappt.... #6

Jeder kumpel der die Rute bisher in der Hand hatte ist ebenfalls begeistert, ich befürchte da kommt einiges an Arbeit auf mad zu...#6

Ich kann die harrison also wirklich nur empfehlen, eine super Rute, zumindest so wie mad sie jetzt für mich aufgebaut hat ein absoluter Traum!

Auch hier noch mal Herzlichen Dank mad!!!#h

CU Stefan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



			
				DAN schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lang ist das optimale Griffstück einer Rute (bis zum Ellenbogen ??)
> Und wie kürzt du die Ruten? Geht das mit jeder Rute?


Also als Maß würde ich mal die Entfernung Ellenbogen Fingeransatz nehmen und bei Dir maßnehmen. Ellenbogen senkerecht auf den Tisch stellen und bis zum Ansatz des Mittelfingers an der Hand messen (z.B. Zollstock). Sollte irgendetwas im Bereich um die 40 cm herauskommen, je nach Unterarmlänge halt. Diese Länge ist die, die der Untergriff samt einem Stückchen Rollenhalter am Arm verschwinden kann ohne groß zu stören. Wenn man jetzt noch ein wenig Rutenführung seitlich unterm Arm am Brustkorb haben will, können noch so 5cm dazu. Diese Länge muß man dann auf den Rollenhalter, den unteren Kork und die Abschlußkappe verteilen. Dazu ab Rollenfuß der typischen Rolle messen. 

Bei mir kommt so z.B. ein 38cm langer Unterkork ohne große Abschlußkappe zustande. Alles was +/- 5cm davon abweicht, führt sich wahrlich grottig schlecht dagegen #q


----------



## sl5000 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

hallo rainer

ja das mit den ruten ist schon so eine sache für sich aber ich denke mal jeden das seine.

gruss pit


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



sl5000 schrieb:


> hallo rainer
> 
> ja das mit den ruten ist schon so eine sache für sich aber ich denke mal jeden das seine.
> 
> gruss pit


#c #c #c 
schau mal aufs Datum


----------



## sl5000 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Thx, das wäre mal was, vielleicht könnt ihr mich ja eventuell bekehren - schau-mer-mal...
> 
> BeeJay


 

Hallo Beejay

und hast du dir eine aspire gekauft ????? oder bauen lasen?????

wenn ich das hier so alles lese was hier so geschrieben wird über

shimano und andere sachen mein gott ich denke das jeder selber wissen sollte was er möchte 

bei kauf eine rute#h 

gruss pit #h


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



sl5000 schrieb:


> Hallo Beejay
> 
> und hast du dir eine aspire gekauft ????? oder bauen lasen?????
> 
> ...


 
man merkt dass du neu bist hier im Board...#6 
natürlich soll jeder selbst wissen was er sich zulegt.... 
aber genau dafür ist das board ja da....:vik: 
nämlich sich mit Leuten auszutauschen die das Gerät welches man ins Auge fast schon gefischt haben und Vor und Nachteile des jeweiligen Tackles (und die hat nun mal jedes Tackle) kennen, gerade dieser Infoaustausch ist wichtig um evtuelle Fehlkäufe zu vermeiden. Falls Du also auf der Suche nach einer Spinrute bist bemühe mal die Suche und du wirst Infos ohne Ende finden, diese solltest du dann für Deine Zwecke auswerten und du hast Deine Antwort die du suchst, falls du Deine Antwort nicht findest, dann kannst du immer noch gezielt nach Infos fragen#6 und es wird dir geholfen werden, natürlich sind die Empfindungen und Meinungen über Gerätschaften immer subjektiv, das hast du aber richtig erkannt


----------



## sl5000 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*

olaaaaaaaaaa Rainer
ja habe ich schon keine frage jajajaja so ist es doch wie immer meine ruten sind die besten.............. und so wird es immer sein...........

pit


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



sl5000 schrieb:


> olaaaaaaaaaa Rainer
> ja habe ich schon keine frage jajajaja so ist es doch wie immer meine ruten sind die besten.............. und so wird es immer sein...........
> 
> pit


 
nachdem du soviele verschieden Ruten getestet hast, freut es mich dass du mit Deinen Shimanos Beastmaster so zufrieden bist...
wieso möchtest du die denn dann überhaupt verkaufen?


----------



## sl5000 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Da es noch recht wenige Testberichte über die Lesath-Ruten gibt, kann ich dazu nichts sagen.
> 
> Ich besitze aber die Aspire 270H und bin von dieser Rute begeistert. Man sagt ihr zwar eine gewisse (aber nur leichte) Kopflastigkeit nach, was in Kombination mit einer 4000FA (Technium, Twin Power, wers mag auch Stella) absolut kein Thema ist.
> Der Blank ist schnell und straff genug, um sie bedenkenlos als GuFi-Rute einuzsetzen, stundenlanges Jiggen ist kein Problem.
> ...


 
Hallo beejay
also wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist die aspire eine gute rute die neue meine ich die BX ich selber gehe auf forellen mit die beastmaster aus dem neuen katallog undich hätte da auch zwei zu viel zwei behalte ich selber und möchte mir auch die aspire zulegen nur mit dem WG weiss ich noch nicht so richtig auf meine forellen.

gruss pit #h


----------



## sl5000 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nachdem du soviele verschieden Ruten getestet hast, freut es mich dass du mit Deinen Shimanos Beastmaster so zufrieden bist...
> wieso möchtest du die denn dann überhaupt verkaufen?


 
Ja rainer

das kann ich dir sagen warum auch nicht, ich habe sie doppelt bekommen und jetzt gebe ich zwei ab rainer die sind aus dem neuen katalog 2007.

gruss pit :vik:


----------



## BeeJay (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochwertige Rute zum Jiggen gesucht - Aspire oder Lesath*



sl5000 schrieb:


> also wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist die aspire eine gute rute die neue meine ich die BX ich selber gehe auf forellen mit die


Moin Pit. 

Über die BX kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, ich besitze die "alten" AX.

Beachte bitte, dass der Thread über ein Jahr alt ist und sich in der Zeit viel getan hat.

Meine Sicht der Dinge:

Was ich mit meinen Posts ausdrücken wollte war, dass der Vorteil einer handgebauten Rute speziell darin liegt, dass der Kunde sie exakt auf seine Bedürfnisse abstimmen lassen kann. Die verbauten Komponenten wie Rollenhalter und Ringe stammen in der Qualitätskategorie sowieso aus dem FuJi-Line up. Bei der Industrieware muss man eben nehmen, was an Blanks vorhanden und was an ihnen "dran" ist, bei den Handgebauten kann man frei wählen. 

In erster Linie sucht man ja für siche und seine Angelsituation den passenden Blank in punkto Länge, Wurfgewicht, Aktion,... usw. aus. Wie uns womit dieser dan aufgebaut wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 
Wenn ich jetzt den Aspireblanks mit den VHFs von Harrison vergleiche, hat Harrison zwar die Nase vorne, dies heißt im Umkehrschluss aber nicht automatisch, dass eine Aspirerute deshallb viel schlechter sein muss. 
Schließlich kommt es auch drauf an, wie der entsprechende Angler mit der Rute zurecht kommt. Den Rest hat Rainer ja schon angesprochen. #6

Harrison produziert einfach geniale Blanks, die unter Mad's Händen zu wahren Wunderwaffen für den Angler werden können, für den sie speziell angefertigt wurden.

Ich habe die Harrisons von Rainer testfischen dürfen und bin mittlerweile sehr angetan davon. Robert liefert saubere und makellose Qualität! Er weiß genau, was in Sachen Harsionblanks erhältlich ist und berät jeden Angler individuell auf seine Wünsche hin. #6
Es wäre dabei auch zu beachten, dass eine "Custom"-Rute normalerweise um einiges teurer käme, als Robert dafür verlangt!

Stünde ich jetzt vor der Wahl eine GuFi-Rute wählen zu müssen, würde bei Robert das Telefon klingeln - klarer Fall. 

Aber:
Ich als Rhein(zander)angler besitze quasi aus der "Prä-Harrison" Ära zwei Aspire AX (270H und 270XH) und fische die Teile sehr gerne. Obwohl ich sie blanktechnisch etwas unter den Harrisons einstufen würde, sehe ich momentan keinen Grund, die Shimanos in Panik zu verscherbeln, um voll auf Harrison umzusteigen. Sicher wird eine solche Rute auch irgendwann in meinen Bestand "diffundieren". Aber objektiv betrachtet würde der der mögliche Performancegewinn beim Angeln momentan den finanziellen Verlust, den ich dabei machen würde bei weitem nicht rechtfertigen. 

Zum Forellenfischen würde ich (wenn es eine Shimano sein *muss*) an meinen Gewässern eine Aspire 210ML nehmen. Trotz allem liefert Shimano nicht immer die passendste Rute für alle möglichen Angelsituationen. 

Ich habe letztes Jahr mit meiner Diaflash 270XH massive Probleme gehabt, als nacheinander Spitzenteil und Handteil ihre Mängel offenbarten. Beide wurden zwar von Shimano anstandslos und in kürzester Zeit getauscht, aber ärgerlich war es schon. |kopfkrat 
Mit den Aspire AX hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme *klopf-auf-holz*. :q

Anyway, die BX-Aspire mag nicht schlecht sein, leider kann ich dir mangels eigener, praktischer Erfahrung damit keine Info geben. 

BeeJay


----------

